# Correct hubs for a 1940 Schwinn Dx



## DonChristie (Feb 13, 2011)

*Correct hubs for a 1941 Schwinn Dx*

Hey guys,
I am rechroming all the parts on my 41 Dx. This bike was pieced together and I did not have the original rims. The rim set that I had was from a 1940s girls bike. I was planning to rechrome both Front and Rear hubs and paint the rims. Since I am doing this I want to get the correct hubs. Which Hubs were offered in 1941? I also see numbers attached to the New Departure Model D hub. What does the number represent? I also have access to a Front Fore-brake. Should I use the Front fore brake on the Dx? Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Feb 13, 2011)

I just saw one with a morrow rear and schwinn script front.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 13, 2011)

The Forebrake and the scripted small flange that you have pictured would be correct.

The Forebrake is always a cool feature, so if you feel like giving the bike bike a little touch of elegance, then that's one way to do it.

The correct New Departure model D hub is the one that has the script on the brake arm that just says New Departure Brake. 

A dated Morrow that has the code letter K would be correct for a 41.

The DX was a entry level bike, so I doubt that it would have been outftted with a Morrow, but, anything is possible.

The Bendix was a post war hub.


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 15, 2011)

Cool! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Jollyride (Jun 21, 2021)

It just depends.

Have a 41 DX here with ND front Morrow rear.

Earlier that year the same bike could have been spec with ND both front and rear.


----------



## Jive Turkey (Jun 21, 2021)

Jollyride said:


> It just depends.
> 
> Have a 41 DX here with ND front Morrow rear.
> 
> Earlier that year the same bike could have been spec with ND both front and rear.




My '40 has a ND front and Morrow rear as well.


----------



## Jollyride (Jun 21, 2021)

During the war or a pandemic if they ran out of product for specifications, suspect they would substitute another brand just to ship it out the door.


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 21, 2021)

Wow! 10 yr old thread! Still got the Dx!


----------

